# Valuable Russian Or Not?



## peteV2013 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was given this watch 15 years ago. It is for the commemoration of the 300th anniversary of the Russian Navy. The cyrilic writing on the face says Admiral, Chronograph, and 23 Jewels. The back cover is a sailing ship. I searched high and low but cannot find any photos of this watch online. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance...Pete


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

No idea if it's valuable, but put it on Friday night and go down the pub...bet you won't see another one! Great conversation piece , esp with all the Cyrillic.

Ð­Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐ¸Ðµ Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‹


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i like that but im a sucker for a good rushky


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks like a Poljot President of some sort. They're fairly rare but like most watches with a Poljot 3133 chronograph movement in them, not that valuable. At a very rough guess maybe Â£150 to Â£300? I'm sure someone else will be along soon to tell you more.

Anyway, lovely watch!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'tis indeed a 3133 Poljot movemnet. Google om Poljot 3133 and second or third link will take you to an excellent review and comparison of the 3133 and Valjoux 7734 (original Swiss) chronos movements, plus further down the page there's lots more about Poljot 3133's

Hope this helps a tad.

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> It looks like a Poljot President of some sort.


No, it's not! The Presidents always have Basilika cases and Breguet hands. I recognize this model, I've seen it before without the crest on the dial and that case back. Like other people said, it's a 3133 from the Soviet Union period and that's a good thing!

As to value, no idea... shouldn't add up much, the Russians have so many commemorative and special editions that they end up being quite banal. In fact, special and limited editions are more of a norm than not. Only way to find out would be to let the market decide by selling it on ebay or something.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a Poljot President of some sort.
> ...


 I stand corrected! The only watches I've seen with an embossed Russian coat of arms on the dial have been Presidents


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Tsar Peter the Great founded the Russian Navy on October 20, 1696, the officially recognised birthday of 'Ð'Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾-Ð¼Ð¾Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð '. Some people believe that he did it so quickly by importing shipwrights from England.

I have, somwhere, a Sturmanskie 3133 commemorating the same event.

Nice.

ps, It's marked 'Russia' not 'CCCP', but with a 'SU' marked movement which would be right for '96.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris l said:


> Tsar Peter the Great founded the Russian Navy on October 20, 1696, the officially recognised birthday of 'Ð'Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾-Ð¼Ð¾Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð '. Some people believe that he did it so quickly by importing shipwrights from England.


I might be wrong but I think his first ships of the line were actually built on London's dockyards and went straight from there to wage war against the Swedish. He spent a lot of time on the UK and France, etc and pretty much imported everything he saw to Russia... navy, Versailles (St. Petersbough), science academies...


----------



## peteV2013 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello All.

Thanks for the information on the Poljot, as well as the history.

It seems AVO was correct. It is a conversation starter.

But doubtful that Tzar Peter the Great has ever been mentioned in a tavern in North Tonawanda, NY.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

peteV2013 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Thanks for the information on the Poljot, as well as the history.
> 
> ...


Well, now's your chance to change that! :lol:


----------

